
New bill would finally tear down federal judiciary’s paywall - frutiger
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/new-bill-would-finally-tear-down-federal-judiciarys-ridiculous-paywall/
======
toomuchtodo
It’s going to be a great day to ingest all of PACER into the Internet Archive
of this passes.

